#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Antibiotics V sty

## The Gentleman Scamp

I have a sty in my right eye, the second sty I have had - the last one was in my left eye three months ago, dont know what the cause is, infected eyelash follicle I suppose.

Anyway, I went to the Pharmacy at On Nut Tesco Lotus (which is really shit, it took me half an hour to find the bathrom plastics section and all their crabstix are frozen) - anyway, I went to the Pharmacy at On Nut Tesco Lotus and showed them my sty and I was presented with a course of antibiotics, them black and orange ones, and some eyedrops.

I refused the eye drops and accused the woman of upseling and said she should be fucking ashamed of herself.

She told me to take 1 capsules 4 times daily after meals. What I really wanted was a single syringe shot of antibiotic instead of pacing out fucking tablets over a fortnight, so I went home and had some instant oatmeal and downed eight of them in one go to make up for the two days ago when the stye started.

Maybe i'll just pop the rest of them tonight, why drag these things out?  Surely an injection would do the same thing and fuck the sty off over 24hrs.

I really do hate my life sometimes.

----------


## kingwilly

> I have a sty in my right eye, the second sty I have had - the last one was in my left eye three months ago, dont know what the cause is, infected eyelash follicle I suppose.


dig it out with a needle.

problem solved, no need for drugs.

----------


## crippen

A red hot needle works better,and no chance of infection! :mid:

----------


## terry57

Pull the foking thing off with a pair of pliers and stuff it up the chicks arse in that pharmacy. 

Just an idea like.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile:

----------


## oldgit

Your run duwn Scamp's it will be boils next, I put it down to storing up all the dirty water. :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

But I sleep well every night!

(With the help of 2 Xanax)

----------


## Bobcock

Wierd

I work with a guy who currently is on Anti-biotics for a sty in his right eye.

I called him over and he agreed that your avatar looks just like him though he wouldn't wear such a gay hat.

I told him your name and he said....Fuck he's a Jock too (as he is)

I said if you are your a plastic Mac only.

----------


## kingwilly

does it look like this yet ?

----------


## filch

^
A red X? I doubt it.

----------


## deathstardan

> does it look like this yet ?


WTF is that?

----------


## slackula

Read up on a condition called blepharitis

I had a lots of problems with sties a while back and also chalazia which looks like what KW's pic is but cleaning my eyelids with baby shampoo morning and night has had a very good effect to stop my eyelids looking red and zitty.

The antibiotics they gave me didn't really do anything that I could tell and the steroid cream increased my ocular (I think) pressure which was not good. A few weeks of washing my eyes morning and night using a very dilute solution of baby shampoo and a couple of the little pads that my wife uses to remove make-up have worked wonders for me.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Can somebody red KW for me?

----------


## DaffyDuck

Green's on the way, KW!

----------


## ferretface

the old people in the village used to recomend rub gold on a sty.it worked for me.

----------


## daveboy

Rub some gold on the sty my Nan used to tell me thats how you cure them.

----------


## TattooJaye

It should go away in a few days on it's own but to alleviate some of the discomfort and quicken it's demise put some antibiotic ointment on it and a warm compress. They're usually caused by an infected follicle and can be prevented by simply washing your hands. Yes as people in above comments have stated you can pop the thing but it really isn't reccomended as you could get another infection upon rupturing the stye. If it doesn't go away in a few days I suggest seeing a physician. One more thing... what are crabsticks? I don't think we have those here xD

----------


## TattooJaye

[/quote]
WTF is that?[/quote] That sir is VerY nasty stye ... or possibly an alien baby escaping He really should see a doctor for that one .. or an exorcist

----------


## taxexile

> accused the woman of upseling


why? was she lowering herself down a rockface or something.

----------

